# Red Bar on Hard Drive



## Bob1243

So I was going through a bunch of old stuff today and I came across a 2GB flash drive. I thought "Hey, I could use this!" I connected it to my computer and saw this:






I opened up the drive and saw nothing was in it. How could this be? Why does Windows say I'm using up space but then there's nothing on the drive? And also why is the bar red? This has me worried, red things = bad. I can move files on and off the drive with no problems however I can't use the full 2GB though because Windows thinks I'm storing data on it when I'm not!

Could I get some help on this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

There could just be a bunch of temp hidden recycler stuff on it. If you don't think there's anything important on it, just format it.


----------



## paulcheung

In windows 7, if any drive has less than 10% space, the bar turn red. it is a warning to you that the drive is almost full.


----------



## Geoff

paulcheung said:


> In windows 7, if any drive has less than 10% space, the bar turn red. it is a warning to you that the drive is almost full.


That's not his question.

To the OP, if there is nothing on there that you can see, simply right click and select format.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

WRXGuy1 said:


> That's not his question.
> 
> To the OP, if there is nothing on there that you can see, simply right click and select format.


One of the OP's questions was why the bar was red.


----------

